

The poor own almost as many TVs as the rich - taurussai
http://money.cnn.com/2012/08/01/news/economy/poor-income/index.htm?hpt=hp_t3

======
kbanman
This rings very true to my own experience. I've watched repeatedly as
struggling, low-income families purchase huge TVs. I find it comical to walk
into a trailer home to see a brand new Bravia barely able to fit on the
disheveled TV stand.

------
kumarski
On the flipside, this phenomena is emulated in developing nations as well.
Even the poorest of poor feel a need to be connected to the outside world.
Research validates it. Wish I had time to put a link to it. Google around.

